# YouTube adverts



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For several months Weight loss ads have been shown before the YouTube video I want to watch, they range from drinking your first cup of coffee the correct way to Chinese discoveries and this Morning some herb the Harvard university has discovered that speeds up metabolism and you can lose up to 2 lb of fat per night while you sleep. I have not watched any until the end or clicked to watch a short  video that probably lasts an hour. 
Do you have these videos? Has anyone watched the _short video_

Why are YouTube allowed to show these video, not just the weight lose ones, but all the other rubbish I have to endure for a few seconds before the skip video arrow arrives.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They caught it off Amazon Jan. Bloody subliminal viruses. I'm seeing adds for Russian Brides and I don't know how they knew.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> They caught it off Amazon Jan. Bloody subliminal viruses. I'm seeing adds for *Russian Brides* and I don't know how they knew.
> 
> Ray.


Plenty of room on your drive to park their trucks Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good selling point G.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I never see ads on youtube. I suspect this is because I have adguard adblocker extension in Chrome installed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I never see ads on youtube. I suspect this is because I have adguard adblocker extension in Chrome installed.


I think they only appear on videos that get viewed a lot, so obviously not on yours :grin2:

They can be stopped if I pay something silly like 7.50€ a month.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I don't have any adverts and don't pay anything.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe it has something to do with the country I am in, because if I watch a YouTube video on the forum I don’t have adverts, it’s when I click the YouTube link then 9x it of 10 or higher I get an advert, mostly in English but some German.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I think they only appear on videos that get viewed a lot, so obviously not on yours :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh so cruel G.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had time to waste so watched this weightless advert, then checked to see if you can read about it without seeing the advert on Youtube.

First he is a very persuasive young man, there are no drugs or and not many exercises to he is recommending. At the end (naturally) he said how much it would cost for his online video which included several. 
He says my body and most peoples bodies are suffering Metabolic confusion.

This may be worth looking into.

https://www.goodto.com/wellbeing/metabolic-confusion-diet-545228


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> ... they range from drinking your first cup of coffee the correct way...


Was that by any chance upside down n backside foremost?!

Anyone remember that (drinking a glass of water) as a supposed cure for hiccups? (and it worked! - most of the time.)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Oh so cruel G.
> 
> Ray.


..but very cutting and very funny though









I'm pretty sure Barry would see the funny side too!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Was that by any chance upside down n backside foremost?!
> 
> Anyone remember that (drinking a glass of water) as a supposed cure for hiccups? (and it worked! - most of the time.)


I didn't watch past the first 30 seconds of that one Jean, today was the first time I watched one as that mentioned metabolism, it is interesting, but far too long before he gets down to the nitty gritty of what it's all about. (Alfi)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> This may be worth looking into.
> 
> https://www.goodto.com/wellbeing/metabolic-confusion-diet-545228


So eating less calories a day could lead to weight loss. Who'd have thought? :grin2:

NB I also swear by the 'drinking a glass of water upside down' trick to get rid of hiccups. 100% success rate for me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I swear by drinking with your fingers in your ears for hiccoughs.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I swear by drinking with your fingers in your ears for hiccoughs.


Have you got 3 hands Pat :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There is a saying in Germany if you have hiccups or Hiccoughs, _someone is thinking of you, but kissing someone else._


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A 70 year old woman, well past child-bearing years went to her local medical centre where she was seen by a young, new doctor.
After about 5 minutes in the exam room, the doctor told her she was pregnant with twins.
She burst out the door, screaming as she ran down the hall.
A Nurse stopped her and called an older doctor who asked her what the problem was, and she told him what had happened.
After hearing her out, he sat her down in another exam room and marched back to where the first doctor was and demanded,
“What is the matter with you? That lady is over 60 years old, she has four grown children and several grand children! And you told her she was pregnant?”
The young doctor continued to write on his clipboard, and without looking up, he asked.
“Does she still have the hiccups?"


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> I never see ads on youtube. I suspect this is because I have adguard adblocker extension in Chrome installed.


Thanks for that - the suggested extension is totally effective.

Although some sites won't let you on unless you switch off the Adguard - a minor problem and easy to switch off and back on again later.

Well done, that Chap.

It won't be long before those baubles are stacked away for another year .......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Thanks for that - the suggested extension is totally effective.
> 
> Although some sites won't let you on unless you switch off the Adguard - a minor problem and easy to switch off and back on again later.
> 
> ...


No problem. That will be £99.99 then.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Careful Keith: there's some older folks on here who might have an heart attack seeing that!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m putting my baubles away today, I might not get them out again this year.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

GMJ said:


> Careful Keith: there's some older folks on here who might have an heart attack seeing that!


Sorry about that - I posted the picture with the wife on by mistake - I meant to post the one below .......


----------

